# HTD level 2 Subwoofers



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all. I recently won the giveaway for the HTD giveaway and wanted to post my impressions of the subs.

I currently own 2 MFW15's that I have set up in my theater room. The room is 15 by 25. The lp is 13. 

OK so I unboxed them and they are good looking speakers. Plenty sturdy. The amps that came with the subs are external to the subs so you can locate them wherever you want. 

So I hooked them up in the same location as my mfw15's and we listened to some music. I am amazed that these 10 in subs are able to put out this much sound. They are very close to my 15 in subs in terms of output. And this is from a small sub and a small amp.
The amps barely get warm when pushed which is a huge difference from my current subs. I will have to watch some movie clips with them. I did have all four subs hooked up for the opening sequence of Transformers rotf and it was awesome. I have some rattles I will have to find.

More impressions to come


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow that’s great, you didn’t win one but won two! Glad you’re liking them so well. I tried their level II speakers out a long time ago and thought at the time they were a great option. I think you would find some big differences between your SW options if you plotted and graphed your units though but with that being said it’s nice to see you’re so happy with your new setup. Have you seen OBLIVION yet?.. maybe plug that in and see how the four rock your theater? :hsd:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

steve nn said:


> Wow that’s great, you didn’t win one but won two!


He actually won this...


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Jim, nice review and I would agree.. that’s even better, excellent win!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

These may be a main stay in my theater. I am using them along with my mfw15 s. They play nicely together. I have to plan for when the MFW's amps do fail completely but for now I like it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

orion said:


> These may be a main stay in my theater. I am using them along with my mfw15 s. They play nicely together. I have to plan for when the MFW's amps do fail completely but for now I like it.


I'm glad to hear they're working out for you.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new gear, Bud! :T


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I was always curious about the performance / value of the HTD subs and great to know how the LevelII sounds as you compared them to the MFW15s as I am very aware of those also.

Thanks for your input and congrats on being the winner of this fine sub!


----------

